# Rate the Scan



## Birkin (Sep 7, 2007)

This works much like "Rate the Signature" thread in the Art section.

Basically, you post a scan under a spoiler tag, and the person below you rate it. Simple, right? I'll go first. Some things to rate:

Art
Badassness
"WHOA!" kind of feeling
etc etc


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2007)

^I'd give it an 8/10 overall


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> This works much like "Rate the Signature" thread in the Art section.
> 
> Basically, you post a scan under a spoiler tag, and the person below you rate it. Simple, right? I'll go first. Some things to rate:
> 
> ...



Now I know why everbody loves this HxH manga.
Now I feel like an ass
beautiful man just....beautiful.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> ^I'd give it an 8/10 overall



I guess I take Luckyday's turn. 9.5/10, would be 10/10 if it wasn't for that line in the middle


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 15, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> I guess I take Luckyday's turn. 9.5/10, would be 10/10 if it wasn't for that line in the middle



Sorry..I tend to get overboard when something cool happens.:sweat
8.5 for that last picture.


----------



## Yak (Sep 15, 2007)

^ 9/10

Shamo, vol. 25.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 15, 2007)

Pretty impressive. 9.0
here
Berserk volume 13


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

luckday when you rate it you are also suppose to post another scan.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2007)

skull knight is teh win 9.5/10

Ippo - 44

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

that's a 10/10 scan.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2007)

I was going to post the one before it aswell but its one scan


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 15, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> luckday when you rate it you are also suppose to post another scan.



I know and I just did.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

Luckyday said:


> I know and I just did.



So sorry I have a problem with selective reading. Keep missing lines and paragraphs here and there .


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Sep 17, 2007)

cool site Link removed


----------



## Codde (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll post one since the last image was already rated.

Gunm: Last Order

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd give it an 8/10


----------



## Spike (Sep 18, 2007)

7/10

beware it's huge but that's because it has to fit all that awesomeness.


----------



## Six* (Sep 20, 2007)

^ 
9/10 that's my fave scene!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

6.5/10, since I don't read the series.  Great art though

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure:*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

*7.5/10*

I don't read JJBA but it does lookwesome, just the LQ look doesn't make it look as great as it probably would be.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2007)

some 


Steel Ball Run

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 24, 2007)

5/10, the art of JJBA just isn't for me.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 25, 2007)

8/10 for me


----------



## Munken (Sep 26, 2007)

Monster - vol 18 
(big pic)


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 16, 2007)

too
You can just get a real sense of what this character been through.
7/10


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2007)

Toxer said:


> Monster - vol 18
> (big pic)



10/10

A genius genius splash page, just so intense.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Morpheus (Nov 17, 2007)

7/10, i like the scene but not really impressive.

Weird how this wasn't posted yet:


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2007)

Another 10/10

Such a rewarding splash page, assuming you read all of JJBA Part 5.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought this was good.
See for yourself.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 15, 2008)

6 or 7/10 I haven't read the manga so that might be why I don't think it's tha impresive but it doesn't look that great to me, the rainbow was nice but the character designs were ok. 
See for yourself.

Giant pig named Geronimo ridden by a boy with an outdated yankee hair style saving the girl of his dreams whom he just meant the day before from an arranged marriage=win


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

lol cherry is funny manga, 8/10

---

Jackals v1


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

7.5/10

D.Grayman. Crown Clown
Link removed


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

7/10.

---

Verdant Lord v1


----------



## Munken (Mar 15, 2008)

7/10

Shin Angyo Onshi - vol. 14


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2008)

Munken said:


> 7/10
> 
> Shin Angyo Onshi - vol. 14


8/10
Great art.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

10/10 masterpiece art 

---

Rappi Rangai v4


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 15, 2008)

7/10 
I know one of the guys above me hates it when I post pictures like this but I don't how to find any of those scans that you people posted.
Link removed
gore at its fineness.


----------



## Munken (Mar 15, 2008)

6/10 smurf 

more berserk


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 15, 2008)

10/10 epic is epic

---

Gantz



HOLY SHIT!!1 LOOK AT REIKA'S FAT VAGINA


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2008)

^9/10. 



One of my fav scenes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

easily 10/10 in proper context of the series.  Probably 4/10 if you've never read the series.


one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

9/10 Oh! Great <3 Tawara

---

Needless



yep it's my fave scene


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

9/10

Love the art


*Spoiler*: __ 







FUCKING GOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEE ..... YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KentaLjung (Mar 16, 2008)

7/10 
Awesome gore and an awesome angle, but the drawing style isnt my favorite.


Another epic Shin Angyo Onshi pic, unfortunantely photobucket makes it alot smaller than the original size.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

8.5/10 nice formation 

---

George Bush - Leviathan v10


----------



## Prowler (Mar 16, 2008)

*8/10  *


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

post your scan here


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll post one, since the original rater didn't.


----------



## Codde (Mar 16, 2008)

7/10. The art isn't bad, but it's much better when there's more detail in each hit rather than blurred action.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

wtf I don't remember that scene lol

7/10 Fine Art....sure it looks interesting

9/10 for quote I like it lol....

---

Lord


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

7.5, I like the art.  But I dont get the context so it slightly loses some points


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, Berserk?  Nice setting but Griffith is there !  XD 9/10

This is tough for me.  I went through an Eyeshield 21 rush, read the whole series over the few days.  It has soo many get scenes but the current battle against the Dinosaur's just tops it for me.  If you have read the chapter or even the arc, you'll see the fear and prowess of....



But I like Marco more then Gaou.  This was just a sick scene.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 16, 2008)

^8/10.

I really need to catch up with ES21. 



Awesome manga.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

8/10 it's not my really style..

can't wait for v9 

---

Ichi the Killer 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 16, 2008)

^8/10

lol that manga has to be one of the sickest I've read so far.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

lol acctually that was funny scene /ichi

---

10/10 Inoue's Masterpiece Art 

---

Zetman


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 16, 2008)

6/10 only because that I hadn't read the manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> l
> Zetman


8/10
Can't go wrong with Zetman.



Fuck you, i like it


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

7.5/10 Kishi's sharingan copyin folkore art so that is unfair  >~~Very Good~~<

----

FMA 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




it's my fave tragedy scene

oh sleep time~~


----------



## Codde (Mar 16, 2008)

8/10. Well done scene but I think it could've been better without the inverse colors.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy shit, that looks awesome. :amazed 10/10

What is it from?


----------



## Codde (Mar 16, 2008)

It's from Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2008)

^-- I was thinking Samurai Champloo for a second!
7/10.I really like the art style.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 17, 2008)

7/10
It's ok to like it KLoWn.:rofl

KLoWn's picture remind me of Okami.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

it's not BotI


----------



## tipom (Mar 17, 2008)

8/10 awesome art is awesome
Now you should rate this one WTF factor


----------



## Munken (Mar 19, 2008)

8/10 O_0

Zetman!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2008)

sleek / 10


----------



## Majeh (Mar 19, 2008)

7.5 / 10 Never read it but looks good

Hitman Reborn


----------



## Batman (Mar 19, 2008)

8/10
Tamago no Kimi


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 19, 2008)

8/10 for the laugh value.

---

Beck 94


----------



## Fleecy (Mar 19, 2008)

7/10 because the art creeps me out just a tad.

Shaman King:


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 19, 2008)

7/10 Anna 

---

Monaco no Sorae


----------



## Vicious (Apr 1, 2008)

8/10

Just cuzz i love the user above me

Bastard!


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 2, 2008)

7/10 X3

Nice lines with interesting CG-like shading but a bit generic in design/style.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 2, 2008)

7/10.

I like the art but don't see much interesting going on. btw where is your sig and avy from?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

^8/10


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 2, 2008)

10/10 epic background from an epic manga!

Expression is priceless 
*Spoiler*: _Slam Dunk_


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 3, 2008)

10/10. Anything done by Inoue is WIN.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2008)

9/10. ^Where's that's from?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 3, 2008)

^10/10. Onizuka's so damn awesome.

And the previous scan is from _Eden: It's an Endless World_. A very awesome manga.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 3, 2008)

^9/10 
sexy landscape


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 8, 2008)

Bumping old enjoyable thread to start the interesting scan rating again. Would rate the above, but it seems to have reached its expiration date and doesn't appear in my browser. So, here's another one:


----------



## Munken (Nov 8, 2008)

great, I was thinking of bumping this thread myself 	



8/10


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## p-lou (Nov 8, 2008)

Munken said:


> *Spoiler*: __



10/10

Emotional climax of a great manga.  The art is superb.  Just a great scene.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2008)

9/10.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 8, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> 9/10.



5/10.



@ p-lou: I was thinking about posting that


----------



## p-lou (Nov 8, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> @ p-lou: I was thinking about posting that






7/10.  It's pretty nice.


----------



## Munken (Nov 8, 2008)

8/10 	

*Shin Angyo Onshi*


----------



## p-lou (Nov 9, 2008)

Munken said:


> *Shin Angyo Onshi*



9/10.  The art is beautiful, but in context it was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2008)

^ 6/10. I'm not particularly a fan of that art style and I don't read the series so nothing "stands out" for me. Though it's not bad.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

^7/10.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> ^ 6/10. I'm not particularly a fan of that art style and I don't read the series so nothing "stands out" for me. Though it's not bad.



It's a really old manga.  That also isn't the best example of art either, but it is a little better in context.  This was just the only one I had handy.


glad I dropped Air Gear/10 3/10.  Oh Great can turn out some really good art.  That just isn't a good example.  The humor really kind of misses the mark too.


*Spoiler*: _Black & White by Matsumoto Taiyo_ 





I'm pretty sure this was originally a color spread turned black and white for the volume release.  I looked but couldn't find a colored version so I'm not sure.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 9, 2008)

^ 8/10


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 9, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> ^ 8/10



 7/10, love FMA

 I'll go with the dated OP and post some killua epic:
*Hunter X Hunter, chapter 219:*


----------



## Codde (Nov 9, 2008)

Good scene. 7/10


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 11, 2008)

7/10


It's more for the climax moment than the art itself but still, one of my favorite panels in GUNNM.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2008)

scan isn't showing up


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice too bad I'm not familiar with that manga 8/10.

I dare you not to grade it a 10


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 12, 2008)

^ An easy 10/10 - best manga I've read in this year. Not to mention, how Kenji was (and still) awesome and badass.

--------


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 12, 2008)

^8/10. I like the art.


----------



## starlacyi (Nov 12, 2008)

7.5/10

I'm curious to see what everyone thinks of this ?


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 13, 2008)

^ 8/10. It's from a good 1 volume manga. I like this manga's mangaka (especially his Jiraishin).

-----------------

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 13, 2008)

8/10 kinda shocking to see a little girl stabbed.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 13, 2008)

7/10 Good art but that's kinda sick.

Since my last one wasn't showing up, I'm gonna repost it. Hopefully you'll be able to see it now.


As I have already said, this is more for the climax moment than the art itself,


----------



## Munken (Nov 13, 2008)

Falcon punch? 	 
7/10


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 13, 2008)

9/10, great 2pages spread. Probably the best one with berserker's armor on Gutts.

-----------------------------


Well, it were two different pages (connected via Paint) but they were somewhat similair and near each other, from 1st chapter.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 19, 2008)

8/10 for its artwork but both the context and the framework are pretty typical in feel and appearance. 

[spoiler="Vagabond" Volume 20 p.202-203][/spoiler]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 19, 2008)

Anything by Inoue is an automatic 10/10 for me. 



_Abstraction_ by Shintaro Kago. This guy makes some of the most weird and sickest shit I have ever seen. I would post some of the other sick ones but this is as decent a page I can post on this part of the forums. Though, he has some extremely creative styles.


----------



## Codde (Nov 19, 2008)

7/10. The art alright, but the scene is fairly interesting. Might make more sense within the context it was in. 


*Spoiler*: _Otogi Matsuri_


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 19, 2008)

8/10


I was honestly impressed with Oda's shading here.


----------



## Avish (Nov 19, 2008)

that image looks badass 9/10


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2008)

6.5/10 - I think there are better scans from Air Gear
EDIT: or from TT (dropped it after 80-90 chapters).
---


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually thats Tenjo Tenge not airgear

7/10 - kind of weird and bland


Got to love Ohkubos art.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 21, 2008)

9/10 - Love SE's art style and that scene was pretty awesome too


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 21, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> 9/10 - Love SE's art style and that scene was pretty awesome too


9/10
Asgard Moria is awesome. Another great panel by Oda


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 21, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> 9/10
> Asgard Moria is awesome. Another great panel by Oda



8/10

The art itself is good and quite intricately detailed. But, in spite of the actions in frame, there isn't much energy to the artwork which takes away from the drawings themselves. 

[spoiler="Battle Royale" Volume 13 pgs. 28-29]

Epic spread setting up perfectly for a trademark Kiriyama moment of destruction spiced with Mitsuko's usual delusional ravings <3[/spoiler]


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 21, 2008)

8/10 when in context, but on it's own it's a bit plain. Regardless BR's art is fantastic though I know some people can't stand it.


----------



## Serp (Nov 22, 2008)

Picture not loading :/

-----------


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2008)

8/10 - nice armor design
---


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 22, 2008)

8/10. I love the way that guy (forgot the name but if I'm not mistaken that's the same person who does _UnbalancexUnbalance_) draws women (a bit exaggerated but fucking sexy nonetheless).


----------



## Codde (Nov 25, 2008)

Well drawn spread. 9/10.


*Spoiler*: _Space Adventure Cobra_


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2008)

don't like the art. 4/10


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty cool scene 8.5/10.

*Berserk:*


----------



## Fran (Nov 30, 2008)

4/10
The introduction of the 'magical girl' at this point in Berserk totally killed my desire to read. But I did read on, and was rewarded 
The art itself is not much in that scene either. Meh. You coulda picked so many better Berserk scenes lover!

One of SAO's many tear-jerkers.



I want to give the image before and after for more epics and context. but I guess it's a one scan thing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd give that a 7/10 the art's good and the moments epic but if you didn't read SAO then it would be lost on you.


How about this Berserk scene then?


Sorry about the fold in the middle.


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I'd give that a 7/10 the art's good and the moments epic but if you didn't read SAO then it would be lost on you.
> 
> 
> How about this Berserk scene then?
> ...



Excellent. Now you're speaking my language. 9/10, but there are still better in Berserk. You'd get banned though 

How about



I came buckets.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 1, 2008)

3/10

For someone who is not reading reading FMA, this page gives nothing.

Blade of the Immortal:


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2008)

^Posted that before. Love that spread. Samura's art is sex. 9.5/10

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru

*Spoiler*: __ 








^Prolly the best art I've seen in realistic martial arts manga (and this is from the first volume. When you reach volume 10+ it's awesome). Too bad the releases are soo slow.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 2, 2008)

^no pic is showing up :<


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2008)

fixed. Should work now.


----------



## Tokito (Dec 2, 2008)

8/10

Really looks interesting, going to check this one out^^

Shigurui:


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 2, 2008)

8/10 

The art and bending perspective are well-crafted and interesting, but the style isn't prepossessing enough for me rate it higher.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2008)

8/10. Really need to start reading Sidoh. 

Hello Baby

*Spoiler*: _Obata awesomeness_


----------



## starlacyi (Dec 2, 2008)

9/10 I really like Obata's art


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it 8/10.

How about this?

*Berserk:*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 2, 2008)

8/10. You should get a better quality scan. 



Read it.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

7.5. The art is awesome, though.
---


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2008)

5/10

*Shin Angyo Onshi*


----------



## Munken (Dec 3, 2008)

8/10


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 3, 2008)

8/10. I like the shading.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2008)

8/10. What manga is that?


----------



## Fran (Dec 8, 2008)

@Shin: I'm curious to know which manga that is too. Lemme know lover.

^-MrCinos: Interesting, the character is really reminescent of HxH's Kastro. 
Don't quite understand it though I really like the incomplete character's art.

8/10


This made me love pitou:


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This made me love pitou:



Taking it in context, I give it a 7/10. Outside of it, the art's pretty rudimentary and doesn't give as much of an overpowering feel as some of Togashi's other panels.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2008)

6/10. Doesn't really do much for me. Though that might just be because I wasn't too fond of _Narutaru_. 



@MrCinos and Mattaru, lol I put the name of the manga in spoiler tags but yeah the manga's name is _Strain_.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 10, 2008)

^ 8/10.  It's good and I like it, but nothing really jumps out about it for me.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 10, 2008)

p-lou said:


> ^ 8/10.  It's good and I like it, but nothing really jumps out about it for me.


9/10 
Tenka's death was pretty awesome and I really like Fujisaki's art.


----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2008)

^ 7/10


----------



## Fran (Dec 11, 2008)

^-- More Monster. Excellent, i'd give that a 10/10, but unfamiliar readers will lose the johanne epicness, so 6/10 from me.
I had to re-read the whole thread just to make sure no one got this scan [funny how some SAO ones cropped up twice]


It took me freaking ages to find this monster moment too. Beware of spoilers if you haven't read it, and be prepared to cum buckets [ why has this not been posted before? ]. Err.  It's in 3 scans, but it's allowed to bend the rules, that's how good it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 













 ~ Twincest, Twincest Nyaaoooo.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 13, 2008)

That's one of my favorite scenes from Monster.  But out of context and without the buildup, it isn't too impressive.  I still can't give it any lower than 7/10 though.  The scene is just that awesome.


----------



## Codde (Dec 13, 2008)

6/10. Nothing particularly great about that scene.

*Spoiler*: _Fist of the North Star_


----------



## ichimaru17 (Dec 14, 2008)

9/10.


from One Piece.


----------



## Munken (Dec 14, 2008)

^ 7/10


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 14, 2008)

7.5/10


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha that looks great 8.5/10 cause it looks funny. The art and the comedy compliment each other. Where's it from?

KSKM awesomeness (spread)


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 14, 2008)

7.5/10 Good flow of action, but it's kind of plain.

Black Lagoon Ch 59 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

8/10 Nice detail in there.

Soul Eater CH56 B*S


----------



## ichimaru17 (Dec 14, 2008)

7/10

from One Piece:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2008)

8/10 - Every Zoro moment is an epic moment.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 18, 2008)

^And I happen to be one of them. 

I'll give it a 8/10. Even though the guy's head is a little disproportionate to his body, Shiki's awesome makes up for it.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 20, 2008)

9/10 awesome art and details
---


----------



## Tokito (Dec 21, 2008)

^probably one of the pics you find awesome if you know the context but for me it looks 6/10


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 21, 2008)

8/10 that's pretty awesome what's it from?

*Berserk:*


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2008)

^It's from Kurozuka (the manga has pretty good art. Anime art blows). 

Berserk = epic. 9/10 not the best Berserk spread, but still awesome.

Change123 

*Spoiler*: __ 




]


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 22, 2008)

6/10
The art is good but nothing special.



Edit - Fuck that chariot, have some Gemini Saga.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2008)

8/10. Looks very good in color.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 22, 2008)

7/10
Pretty cool and I liked the shading.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2009)

9/10 those skulls are pretty sick.


----------



## Munken (Jan 15, 2009)

^ 8/10


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 15, 2009)

Munken said:


> ^ 8/10
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I cant really give a acurate rating since I dont read the manga so I guess a 7/10 since I dont know it.


Alive-The Final Evolution chapter 35 pages 28-29


----------



## p-lou (Jan 18, 2009)

Not familiar with the manga, so just judging by the art, it really isn't impressive.  The style is pretty generic and the whole spread looks and feels empty.  5/10


----------



## Naru89 (Jan 22, 2009)

7.10 A Nice, semi detailed widescale scan


re-read it this week thought It was worth a mention


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 2, 2009)

5/10
There isn't nothing wrong with it but it's not superb either.


Might not be best art example but that moment is awesome. Hojo is the best.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 2, 2009)

7/10

Neat angle and perspective.  The expression on the lower guy's face is cool too.  Don't really like the speed lines though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 2, 2009)

Great use of background. I love how the clouds are done and how the sun is rising/setting?? 9/10

Blade of the Immortal chapter 175 spread


----------



## El Torero (Feb 4, 2009)

8/10. Awesome draw


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 4, 2009)

6/10
lol Will Smith.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 5, 2009)

7/10 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 9, 2009)

Tokito said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


9/10
It's a good panel. THe background was pretty well done and full of details. The car and the road were also done well, and I have to say I really liked this style.


----------



## Wuzza (Feb 10, 2009)

8/10

Although the art looks a bit outdated compared to One Piece, the composition of the angle is very impressive.


----------



## kunaitoe (Feb 15, 2009)

9/10 

I dug the variety of culture art floating around, very cool. 


Saru Lock 22


----------



## Teleq (Feb 15, 2009)

6/10
Clean but not very interesting.


----------



## BVB (Feb 17, 2009)

not that amazing
4/10


----------



## Codde (Feb 23, 2009)

9/10. Well drawn scene. Not too colorful, but the small range of colors was used well.


*Spoiler*: _Tenjou Tenge_


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 23, 2009)

9/10
Oh! Great can draw some pretty cool stuff.


*Spoiler*: _Saint Seiya Episode G_


----------



## Akatora (Feb 25, 2009)

8/10 I really like the background of that one




This one used to be in shounen jump back in the mid 80's


----------



## Codde (Feb 26, 2009)

3/10. Hard to really tell what's going on in the bottom panels with the scan quaity.


*Spoiler*: _Yozakura Quartet_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 9, 2009)

8/10, looks good enough to try reading it.


----------



## Munken (Apr 14, 2009)

^ 	/10

Pluto (Spoilers)

*Spoiler*: __


----------

